# Hello everyone :)



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey there! My name is Abbie and I recently acquired a grand total of eight fancy mice! I need them for an assignment at college haha, that's why I've got so many  I have eight females and two males 

I have never had mice before either, so I'm pretty new to the whole thing, wish me luck everyone!

*Wow, I didn't really think there'd be mouse lovers on here from all over the world, probably because I searched for a UK forum and this was the first one that came up haha  It's really great to know so many people love mice though! I can't believe they're not popular as pets anymore, they're so awesome!*


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome and good luck Abbie! 
Look forward to seeing what mice you have!


----------



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

Girls  I meant six, not eight haha  Here we have; Razzle, Coco, Diasy, Mojo, Cinnamon and Domino










And my boys  No longer housed together, but left is Felix and right is Jasper

I actually love my mouses, they're adorable haha  I just love animals actually, I also have two guineas, a rat and a hamster


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I have 3 mice. I have 3 cats too. I used to have a bearded dragon, an african clawed frog and giant land snails. I also used to breed goldfish. Now it's just me, the mice and the cats. Planning on getting a few snakes and more amphibians too  I also love animals lots, but the mice are now my favorite  Your mice are very beautiful


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous meecers!


----------



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

I love that you have so many pets Pia! Glad I'm not the only one haha  And thankyou Fantasia! Glad you think so  I only really picked these ones so I could tell them apart easily for my assignment :') But I do think they're all beautiful, I can't disagree with you there! Also while I'm here; I love your signature


----------



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

Seeing as you guys are here I might as well show off the rest of my babies hehe c:

Here's my two ratties, Sugar and Spice  This is an old picture though, Sugar actually passed away a couple of weeks ago and Spice is lot chubbier now! 









This would be my two pigs, Oreo and Peaches 









Aaaaand here's my newest, a Syrian hamster by the name of Peanut









I also forgot to mention my roaches, Ben and Jerry, which have a bizarre, undying love for Quavers and Wotsits  









Alrightee, I'm done showing off now!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome, what's your assignment about?


----------



## HouseOfMouse (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome!

What a nice collection of animals you have, the roaches were a nice surprise to see at the end. I especially love the pied mice's patterns, there a great balance of colors. Sugar and Spice look adorable in that picture! :mrgreen:


----------



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Welcome, what's your assignment about?


I have to do a dissertation this year and collect all my own data etc. I decided to just do a food preference test on mice because they're quite easy to have and care for, and there's already quite a lot of info on them as far as journals are concerned (I need to use high quality references in it).

Thankfully I have until March to get it all done!


----------



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

HouseOfMouse said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What a nice collection of animals you have, the roaches were a nice surprise to see at the end. I especially love the pied mice's patterns, there a great balance of colors. Sugar and Spice look adorable in that picture! :mrgreen:


Why thankyou! I do love animals, all shapes and sizes 
I love my roaches as well, they're so interesting to watch! I got those from college as well so that's pretty awesome.
That one of my ratties was when I first got them and they were sleek and handsome, Spice has a big pot belling now hehe


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome ... I love your zoo


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Abwettar said:


> PPVallhunds said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, what's your assignment about?
> ...


good luck with it, ill apperantly be doing one at some point when i go for my next course, not looking faward to it.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

These are some of my other pets! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 258591905/


----------

